# any hunting near green river, ut



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i have to be down there next week and was thinking i might be able to get a hunt in. are there any public areas or guided waterfowl hunts close to there? as the season end comes close i'm regretting all those days i worked instead of hunting. :wink:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

There are some birds down there but they are hunted fairly heavily and most are wise local birds. No guided hunts that I know of but there is a guy close to the river who runs/used to run pheasant flight pens and pheasant hunts down that way. He's on the south side of I-70 again, near the river. Maybe he'd be a good person to talk to to get some additioal info.
The river is good in places. There are also some good fields down there as well. 95% of the area and ground is private property. Some folks will tell you no, some will tell you hell no!!!! and some will let you on without hesitation, they just want to know who's on their property.


It's been a couple years since I've hunted down that way, so things may have changed some in 10 years.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Sweet! me and my 15 friends will be there in the morning.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Sweet! me and my 15 friends will be there in the morning.


Feel free. It's certainly a 100% guaranteed thing thats for sure.
The goose and duck mecca of Green River Utah, is no longer a secret, the word is definitely out.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks for the help, 1bandman.


----------

